# BDC - Windsor, Motobecane AL Frame Weight



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

I am planning on a BDC bike purchase with the provsio that I am extremely cash strapped. In consideration of the fact that all components are replaceable, and you start with a frame, that is where I start, or try to. I simple spreadsheet of components and advertised weights gives an idea....

From the BDC and Kinesis websites it seems to me, and I am seeking input from better informed sources, that the BDC AL Road frames are very similar. And similar in that they do not disclose frame weights. I am aware of the reasons for this.

Two types of frame are evident, one of 6061 and one of 7005. The alloy is not the issue. 

Question: Is the frame of the bottom line Windsor 1.0 even within a 1/2 pound or pound of the higher end Fens or Falkirk or Knight ?

Question: My guestimate for the weight from similar advertised Nashbar AL frames (?) is around 1670 grams - 3.7 lbs for a 54-56cm frame. Is this realistic ??

Thank you ??


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to say that the Wellington 1.0, Fens, Falkrik and Knight all use the same exact frame. I know a fact that the Fens (what i got) and the Knight have the same frame because I asked BD that exct question. From the looks of it, the Wellington 1.0 is the same frame as the Fens. 

3.7 lbs for a frame with no components or fork on it, it not outside of the norm. Probably on the heavier side imo. 

Don't worry about weight. Buy the bike and ride it. If you're coming from any other biking background, specially mtn biking, even the Wellington 1.0 would be a night and day difference.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*Sorry More questions*

Thanks Acid. When I pull up the pics on the BDC site, then enlarge, er, uh, OK !!

The Windsor Wellington 1.0 clearly states 



> _*7005*_ Aluminum by Kinesis - Handmade MultiShape, Engineered Aluminum Tubing,


but if you enlarge the pic then enlarge again, you get this......










Not trying to make a big deal about nothing. May I ask you, please, if there is any apparent difference in the frame/Bars tube in the two frames ? i.e new style 1 1/8 vs 1-inch or anything else that will preclude or add difficulty to a handlebar upgrade later when I win the lottery and finish my 19-lb bike ?

Thanks Again :thumbsup:

Edit: Headtube/stems My bad

Edit: PM to BDC sent


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

As far as details go about the frame tube sizes, I'm not sure. Try emailing BD or send a PM to Mike(bikesdirect) on here. He should be able to tell you all the details of the bike. AFAIK, they're the same frame.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd imagine the specs on the frames and components change often- and the pics often don't reflect that (they pretty much asy as much on some of the models I'd looked at). I'd go by what the description syas, rather than the pics. (I worked years ago for a compoany that imported stuff from Taiwan...plus I've bought several Chinese vehicles over the internet....oftentimes, the importers don't even know what's going to be in the box before it comes. The ATV dealer I dealt with used to sometimes get a mixed container...the manufacturer would switch the specs in the middle of a run, and the importer would get a container full of bikes that half with one set of specs and half of another)


----------

